# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  آموزشگاه

## ebrahhimi

*سلام دوستان*
*آموزشگاهي براي آموزش java  در تهران كجا ها رو پيشنهاد ميكنيد.؟؟؟*

----------


## cups_of_java

کلاس هایی در برخی آموزشگاه ها ارایه میشه که معمولن خیلی سطحشون بالا نیست. به طور کلی دو پیشنهاد دارم براتون:

۱. استفاده از کلاس های شرکت مینو سافت (مهندس علی پروینی) که البته کلاس هاشون برای برنامه نویس های مبتدی کمی حجیمه! چون Core Java و J2EE رو در یک دوره با هم درس می دن. 

۲. یه مدت کوتاهی صبر کنید به احتمال زیاد تا انتهای تیر با همکاری سایت برنامه نویس یک دوره کلاس برنامه نویسی جاوا برگزار خواهد شد که دراون  صورت شرکت در این کلاس رو جددن به شما توصیه می کنم. (اطلاعات در مورد این کلاس در صورت برگزاری تو همین سایت قرار خواهد گرفت)

----------


## ebrahhimi

ممنون از راهنمايي خوبت *cups_of_java* عزيز 
بنده تو شركتهاي .net  مشغول كارم ولي ميخواهم java  رو دنبال كنم اونم به خاطر پيشرفت و قدرت آن نسبت به بقيه و آينده ... فعلا دارم ebook ها رو مطالعه ميكنم.
شما خودتون java  كار مي كنيد ؟ نظرتون در رابطه آينده كاري و بازاري java چيه؟

----------


## cups_of_java

> ممنون از راهنمايي خوبت *cups_of_java* عزيز 
> بنده تو شركتهاي .net  مشغول كارم ولي ميخواهم java  رو دنبال كنم اونم به خاطر پيشرفت و قدرت آن نسبت به بقيه و آينده ... فعلا دارم ebook ها رو مطالعه ميكنم.
> شما خودتون java  كار مي كنيد ؟ نظرتون در رابطه آينده كاري و بازاري java چيه؟


بله. من جاوا کار می کنم. به طور کلی برای هر زبان و تکنولوژی ای کار خوب هست! کار بد هم هست! آینده کاریه شما به زبانتون خیلی کم بستگی داره. بلکه در اصل به خودتون بستگی داره. مهارت های شما مهمه! نه زبانی که مهارت هاتون رو باهاش بروز می دید!

اما این رو بدون تعصب باید بگم که: شما در محیط های جاوا بستر بزرگترو ویچیده تری رو پیش رو دارید. فضا برای یاد گیری مطالب بیشتری بازه و ... در حالیکه دات نت (با احترام به دات نت کاران عزیز) فضای محدود تری داره. به طوریکه اصولن هر دات نت کاری در ابتدا نمی تونه قضای جاوا رو هضم کنه (مگر خودش انسان با مهارت و اگاهی باشه) ولی جاوا کارها در فضای دات نت این مشکل رو ندارند. نکته دیگر این هست که اصولن دات نت کار ها به سمت جاوا می آن (خودم ده ها مورد رو لمس کردم) اما جاوا کاری رو ندیدم که به سمت دات نت بره (جز یه مورد که اون هم اجبار موقعیتش در بازار کار بود و ادم خاصی بود)

----------


## payam.farahmand

فکر نمی کنم شرکت مینو مدرک معتبری ارائه کنه ولی می دونم سطح بسیار بالایی داره ولی کلاسهای جالب و دارای سطح خوبی توی مجتمع فنی تهران شعبه ابن سینا برگزار میشه مدرک مجتمع هم اگر تحریم نباشیم مدرک شرکت Sun رو ارائه میده .و مدارک مورد تائئد شرکت های مختلف  موفق باشید

----------


## cups_of_java

همچنان پیگیر دوره آموزشی جاوا در برنامه نویس هستیم. خبرش رو حتمن بهتون می دیم در سایت.

----------


## ebrahhimi

سلام
پس چي شد اين دوره آموزشي؟؟

----------


## f.mohamadi

راس میگن بچه ها......پس چرا نمیرید جلو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بسم الله !!!بفرمایید.....نذارید زمان هدر بره.....شما پیش برید بقیش درس میشه............ :چشمک:

----------


## nima88m

به نظر من اگه میخواین java بخونین سراغ آموزشگاه نمیشه رفت!
چون یا کلاس ها تشکیل نمیشه یا سطح آموزش پایینه!
شرکت sunهم که ایران رو تحریم کرده حتی jdkرو نمی تونی مستقیم دانلود کنی!
تنها چاره اش خوندن سورس بوک هاست من  دارم کتاب انتشارات person رو میخونم نوشته liang خیلی خوب توضیح داده اما دیتل روهم پیشنهاد میکنم،به همین دیبا گران مراجعه کردم یا استاد ندارن یا کلاس تشکیل نمیشه :افسرده:  چون تو ایران اکثرا net. کار هستن.
اما شرکت داده پردازی از زیر مجموعه های IBM هم کلاس هاش رو گذاشته بود.حالا دیگه نمیدونم تشکیل میشه یا نه؟
اما خودتون بیشتر از من این رو میدونین که برنامه نویسی فقط تلاش و تمرینه...!

----------


## Appolo

سلام
اگه کسی دوست داشت میتونه بیاد با هم یک یا چند کتاب متوسط و سنگین جاوا را مطالعه کنیم.
مطمئنا دو نفری از پس هر چیزی میتونیم بر بیایم و نیازی به کلاس هم نیست.

----------


## java_nith

> کلاس هایی در برخی آموزشگاه ها ارایه میشه که معمولن خیلی سطحشون بالا نیست. به طور کلی دو پیشنهاد دارم براتون:
> 
> ۱. استفاده از کلاس های شرکت مینو سافت (مهندس علی پروینی) که البته کلاس هاشون برای برنامه نویس های مبتدی کمی حجیمه! چون Core Java و J2EE رو در یک دوره با هم درس می دن. 
> 
> ۲. یه مدت کوتاهی صبر کنید به احتمال زیاد تا انتهای تیر با همکاری سایت برنامه نویس یک دوره کلاس برنامه نویسی جاوا برگزار خواهد شد که دراون  صورت شرکت در این کلاس رو جددن به شما توصیه می کنم. (اطلاعات در مورد این کلاس در صورت برگزاری تو همین سایت قرار خواهد گرفت)


نمیدونم شما با مدیرنه سایت صحبت می‌کنید یا نه
ولی‌ اگه می‌شه بگید که اگه شده آموزش از طریقه اینترنت هم بدن
ما پولش هم رو میدیم

که کسانی‌ که در ایران نیستن بتونن استفاده کنن 
از طریقه وبکم یا ویدیو هایی‌، یا چیزی

----------


## Appolo

دوست عزیز یعنی تو اسلو یدونه کلاس جاوا پیدا نمیشه!؟

----------


## java_nith

> دوست عزیز یعنی تو اسلو یدونه کلاس جاوا پیدا نمیشه!؟


عزیز من دانشگاه میرم، رشتهٔ مهندسی برنامه نویسی، اونجا هم جاوا میخونیم
ولی‌ خوب اگه این سایت سطحه بالا یاد بده خوب منم شرکت می‌کنم

بعدشم اینکه با زبانه فارسی‌ و مادری من است

----------


## cups_of_java

> نمیدونم شما با مدیرنه سایت صحبت می‌کنید یا نه
> ولی‌ اگه می‌شه بگید که اگه شده آموزش از طریقه اینترنت هم بدن
> ما پولش هم رو میدیم
> 
> که کسانی‌ که در ایران نیستن بتونن استفاده کنن 
> از طریقه وبکم یا ویدیو هایی‌، یا چیزی


متاسفانه مدیران این سایت در این زمینه کوتاهی کردند و علتش فکر کنم این بوده که اساسن افرادی هستند که کلاس های خودشون رو بر اساس تکنولوژی های مایکروسافتی و یا PHP برگزار می کنند و شک دارند که کلاس جاوایی که برگزار شه طرفدار داشته باشه! 
این در حالی بوده که پیشنهاد این کلاس از من بوده، مدرسش خودم قرار بوده باشم و کلاس های ما قرار بوده از ابتدای مهر و یا اواخر شهریور آغاز شن. خود من هم به خاطر شناخته شده بودنم و تجربم کلی دانشجوی آماده دارم که علاقه مند به شرکت در این کلاس هستند. سر فصل های من هم سر فصل های به روز و گلچین شده از چند تا کتاب معتبر هستش.
در هر حال من رو پشتیبانی نکردند. من هم فعلن وقت تنظیم و جمع آوری مطالب آنلاین رو ندارم که این کار رو انجام بدم متاسفانه. ضمنن نمی دونم آیا اینجا امکان برقراری کلاس های مجازی رو داره یا خیر..!

----------


## java_nith

حیف، خیلی‌ بد شد

می‌خوام بگم که اگه شما خودتون وقت و سریما دارید خودتون کلاس درست کنید، همچیشم با خودتون
با تبلیغشو بدید به این سایت

ولی‌ خوب اگه وقت ندارید که موضوع دیگست، و اگه احساس نمیکنید که توی این کار سودی است

ولی‌ ۱۰۰% اگه سی‌دی مولتیمدیا و یا دود‌ای بسازید من ۱۰۰% پشتیبانی‌ می‌کنم
ولی‌ خوب بدی اونم نداشتن قانون کپی‌ رایت در ایران است

----------


## ebrahhimi

سلام به دوستان 

ضمن تشکر از cups_of java
 باید بگم که خیلی دنباله این مطلب بودم ولی با توجه به قول آقای cups_of java . نتونستم همینطوری انتظار بکشم . امکان اینکه در کلاسهای ابن سنا شرکت کنم زیاده.

در رابطه با کتاب من خیلی جستجوی کردم که نهایت بهترین رو گرفتم اونم راهنمای جامع جاوا بود (نشر علوم - قلی زاده) این بهترینه چون من خودم دنبال کتابخانه جاوا می گشتم که تو این از همه بیشتره.
در ضمن تا الان که حدود 6 ماه از تب جاوای من میگذره ebook های زیادی خوندم ولی نیاز به قرار گرفتن در جو اشخاص جاوا کار یا طالب هستم اونم میتونه کلاس های جاوا باشه ...

----------


## cups_of_java

> سلام به دوستان 
> 
> ضمن تشکر از cups_of java
>  باید بگم که خیلی دنباله این مطلب بودم ولی با توجه به قول آقای cups_of java . نتونستم همینطوری انتظار بکشم . امکان اینکه در کلاسهای ابن سنا شرکت کنم زیاده.
> 
> در رابطه با کتاب من خیلی جستجوی کردم که نهایت بهترین رو گرفتم اونم راهنمای جامع جاوا بود (نشر علوم - قلی زاده) این بهترینه چون من خودم دنبال کتابخانه جاوا می گشتم که تو این از همه بیشتره.
> در ضمن تا الان که حدود 6 ماه از تب جاوای من میگذره ebook های زیادی خوندم ولی نیاز به قرار گرفتن در جو اشخاص جاوا کار یا طالب هستم اونم میتونه کلاس های جاوا باشه ...


اگر کلاس خصوصی براتون مفید باشه و نیاز به دوره جاوا دارید، شاید خودم یا از طریق دوستانم بتونم کمکتون کنم. اگر مایل بودید شرایطتون رو برام پیام بزارید تا در موردش بحث کنیم.

----------


## ebrahhimi

خدمت cups_of java
بنده الان با اصول جاوا آشنا شدم. میتونم در حد استاندارد کدنویسی کنم .
تمایل زیادی برای آموزش دارم فقط شرایطشو بهم بگید اگه هم میشه شماره تماستونو یا هر چیز دیگه ... تا ازتون بیشتر اطلاعات بگیرم.
خیلی  خیلی  ممنونم.

----------


## cups_of_java

> خدمت cups_of java
> بنده الان با اصول جاوا آشنا شدم. میتونم در حد استاندارد کدنویسی کنم .
> تمایل زیادی برای آموزش دارم فقط شرایطشو بهم بگید اگه هم میشه شماره تماستونو یا هر چیز دیگه ... تا ازتون بیشتر اطلاعات بگیرم.
> خیلی  خیلی  ممنونم.



این کار توی فروم صحیح نیست. شما برای من پیام شخصی بزارید لطفن یا اینکه بهم ایمیل بزنید.

----------


## ebrahhimi

> این کار توی فروم صحیح نیست. شما برای من پیام شخصی بزارید لطفن یا اینکه بهم ایمیل بزنید.


درسته تو فروم نمیشه ولی اگه میشه میلتونو بهم بگید . 
در ضمن بنده فعلا نمی تونم پیام شخصی بزنم.

----------


## cups_of_java

> درسته تو فروم نمیشه ولی اگه میشه میلتونو بهم بگید . 
> در ضمن بنده فعلا نمی تونم پیام شخصی بزنم.



behradz
در 
gmail.com

----------


## cups_of_java

با برنامه ریزی ای که انجام گرفته کلاس برنامه نویسی جاوا (Core Java) من از دی ماه مجددن آغاز میشه. همین روزا آگهیش رو تو بخش آگهی خواهم گذاشت. دوستانی که اینجا پی گیری کرده بودن اگه هنوز مشتاق هستند اینجا پیام بزارن یا به من پیام بدن تا نامشون رو رزرو کنم چون تعداد ثبت نامی 18 نفر خواهد بود.

----------


## ebrahhimi

> با برنامه ریزی ای که انجام گرفته کلاس برنامه نویسی جاوا (Core Java) من از دی ماه مجددن آغاز میشه. همین روزا آگهیش رو تو بخش آگهی خواهم گذاشت. دوستانی که اینجا پی گیری کرده بودن اگه هنوز مشتاق هستند اینجا پیام بزارن یا به من پیام بدن تا نامشون رو رزرو کنم چون تعداد ثبت نامی 18 نفر خواهد بود.


alie man hastam albate bayad sharaiet ro ham begid vali dar kol hastam

----------


## cups_of_java

شروع ثبت نام دوره جدید کلاس های آموزشی برنامه نویسی جاوا

و یا 

به فایل ضمیمه مراجعه کنید

----------


## ebrahhimi

با تشكر از آقاي بهراد 
مبلغ آموزش كمي بيشتر از ابن سيناست ولي كلاس شما با كارگاهي متفاوت و طبيعتا توقع يادگيري بهتر نيز بالاست.

----------


## cups_of_java

اگر به کیفیت کلاس بخوایم توجه کنیم مبلغ اولیه کلاس خیلی بالا نیست. کلاس های هم رده تقریبن در حدود 250 هستن. کلاس های مینوسافت هم که JavaEE هست و به صورت فشرده هم coreJava هم JavaEE در یک دوره تدریس میشه 500 هزار تومان هست. 

من نمی خوام هیچ گونه مقایسه ای با کلاس های دیگه انجام بدم و این کار اصلن نباید توسط من انجام بشه اما به چند نکته بسنده می کنم:
1) این کلاس به طور کارگاهی - تئوری هست. و دانشجو هم با علم برنامه نویسی آشنا میشه هم با محیط های عملی برنامه نویسی جاوا که در محیط های کاری خیلی بدردش می خوره!
2) یکی از ویژگی های بارز این دوره ها ارائه الگو های رایج برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هست. علاوه بر این که دانشجو با زبان جاوا به طور کامل آشنا میشه و شی گرایی رو هم مفهومی درک می کنه، در هر موضوع با الگو های درست برنامه نویسی در آن موضوع آشنا میشه. این هم کمک می کنه برنامه نویس دید باز تر و حرفه ای تری داشته باشه. هم فهم و درک فریم ورک ها و کد های متن باز رو براش آسون می کنه، هم قدرت او در توسعه نرم افزار رو بیشتر می کنه.
3) هزینه این کلاس برای دانشجو ها (با تخفیف) تقریبن همون هزینه کلاس های دیگه میشه.
4) دانشجو در مجموع 40 ساعت Core Java یاد میگیره و در ترم بعد هم 40 ساعت JavaEE یاد میگیره و نهایتن 80 ساعت مفید و پر مطلب رو آموزش خواهد دید و هزینه کل این دو کلاس در حدود 500 یا 550 هزار تومان خواهد شد. این هزینه برای 80 ساعت آموزش با کیفیت فکر نمی کنم با توجه به وضعیت اقتصادی اجتماع ما زیاد باشه!

----------


## ebrahhimi

> اگر به کیفیت کلاس بخوایم توجه کنیم مبلغ اولیه کلاس خیلی بالا نیست. کلاس های هم رده تقریبن در حدود 250 هستن. کلاس های مینوسافت هم که JavaEE هست و به صورت فشرده هم coreJava هم JavaEE در یک دوره تدریس میشه 500 هزار تومان هست. 
> 
> من نمی خوام هیچ گونه مقایسه ای با کلاس های دیگه انجام بدم و این کار اصلن نباید توسط من انجام بشه اما به چند نکته بسنده می کنم:
> 1) این کلاس به طور کارگاهی - تئوری هست. و دانشجو هم با علم برنامه نویسی آشنا میشه هم با محیط های عملی برنامه نویسی جاوا که در محیط های کاری خیلی بدردش می خوره!
> 2) یکی از ویژگی های بارز این دوره ها ارائه الگو های رایج برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هست. علاوه بر این که دانشجو با زبان جاوا به طور کامل آشنا میشه و شی گرایی رو هم مفهومی درک می کنه، در هر موضوع با الگو های درست برنامه نویسی در آن موضوع آشنا میشه. این هم کمک می کنه برنامه نویس دید باز تر و حرفه ای تری داشته باشه. هم فهم و درک فریم ورک ها و کد های متن باز رو براش آسون می کنه، هم قدرت او در توسعه نرم افزار رو بیشتر می کنه.
> 3) هزینه این کلاس برای دانشجو ها (با تخفیف) تقریبن همون هزینه کلاس های دیگه میشه.
> 4) دانشجو در مجموع 40 ساعت Core Java یاد میگیره و در ترم بعد هم 40 ساعت JavaEE یاد میگیره و نهایتن 80 ساعت مفید و پر مطلب رو آموزش خواهد دید و هزینه کل این دو کلاس در حدود 500 یا 550 هزار تومان خواهد شد. این هزینه برای 80 ساعت آموزش با کیفیت فکر نمی کنم با توجه به وضعیت اقتصادی اجتماع ما زیاد باشه!


ضمن تشكر دوباره 
اظهار نظر بنده در نقد اين آموزش  نبوده  بلكه تائيد اين مسئله است بنده با توجه به اطلاعي كه از دوره ها داشتم كه java fundemntal  مبلغ 230000 هست ولي تئوريه . و مطئنا كساني كه در اينجا به دنبال آموزش هستند اشخاصي خواهند بود كه  قدري نيز خودشان مطالعه داشتند.
 از كمك در ارائه آموزش شما  بي نهايت سپاسگزارم 0

----------


## ebrahhimi

آقاي بهراد با توجه به سابقه حق آب و گلي شما در فروم ها چرا اين را به مديران نمي گيد كه در اطلاعيه سايت، اطلاعيه آموزش جاوا را بزنند شايد كسي دنبال آموزش جاوا باشه ولي متوجه فروم درخواستي بنده نشده باشه. اينجوري كمكي نيز به آن اشخاص خواهد شد.

----------

